# Marker Duke question



## dorringtonben (May 22, 2008)

I recently bought a pair of Marker Duke bindings on a screaming deal. Unbenounced to me, there are two sizes. The small take boots to 320mm. I bought the smalls but my boots are 325mm. Can I cram my boots into these bindings or am I screwed. Any feedback will help.
Thanks


----------



## Matty (May 13, 2004)

Mount the bindings to a 2x4, open it all the way up, put your boot in, check the forward pressure, see if it is in the range. Good luck!


----------

